# Will have a new garden but need a lot of help!!



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello, I just moved in a new place and there is a huge backyard that is a real mess, but there is something to do with it, I don't want to spend a lot of money there since I only rent, the backyard isnt lawn, it's only dirt and rocks, I know I will have to pickup all the trash that has somehow landed there and I in fact know that I might have to buy dirt so I can have myself a nice garden, I was plannin on having a garden where I can grow vegetables such as tomatoes, cucombers and such, and also would like to have a nice chilling spot under the huge tree that is present there, of course some lawn would be also awesome, do you guys have any advices for a newbie such as me and that doesnt have a lot of money to spend on that?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Most of the veggies I plant are picked up at lowes or home depot. I haven't done seeds in a long, long time, mostly due to time. Veggies usually require full sunlight, although mine do very well in partial sunlight, were they get the afternoon-evening shade.

Rye Grass is usually cheap, and grows very easily, the problem is that it is seasonal. In summer time I put down a summer rye and the same for winter. Dies off after each season.

Not familiar with your area, so I cannot provide better details.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Almost anything you can grow in a garden, you can grow in containers . . no need to buy the expensive pots . . look around at the nurseries for used post they will give away or sell cheap.

That would give you something quick . . then you can work on adding dirt, compost material and working on a "real" garden . .


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

While compost is one of the best ways to grow vegetables, normally if the soil is decent, till it up and plant away and things will grow if you keep it weed free. You do need sunlight which has been mentioned. As mentioned, you may want to follow the suggestion made and grow some things in pots, because that works quite well if the pot is large enough to keep the plant from becoming Root bound.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> While compost is one of the best ways to grow vegetables, normally if the soil is decent, till it up and plant away and things will grow if you keep it weed free. You do need sunlight which has been mentioned. As mentioned, you may want to follow the suggestion made and grow some things in pots, because that works quite well if the pot is large enough to keep the plant from becoming Root bound.


There is a lady down the street who grows her tomato plants in pots. she says it helps keeps the bugs off. Not sure if there is any truth to this or not.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

In my youth, I would buy a bag of garden soil, cut a small slit in the bag and plant a 'mater or pepper in it . . worked great and eventually made a nice garden base


----------



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks a lot for all your help, I'll take some pictures of what my backyard looks like so you guys can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

This might be a bit - well - English for you, but have a look at www.allotment.org.uk

Loads of info, and members all over the world.


----------



## Benjaming (Oct 23, 2008)

Next time you buy vegetables, ensure to bury the seeds in your garden. I have got tomatoes in my garden. I have also scttered some cumin seeds and mint seeds around. These plants grow with minimum care and a lot of sunshine. Ladysfinger, chilly can also be grown this way. No specific care needs to be taken for these. 


Best of luck


----------



## johnpoll (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi,
Just use fruits seeds whatever you buy for your breakfast and some vegetables it's better for your starting to grow up your garden.


----------

